# Laparoscopic Inguinal Hernia Repair



## coderguy1939 (Oct 20, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what CPT code they've been using for an incarcerated inguinal hernia repaired laparoscopically?  Thanks.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 20, 2009)

*Cpt asst*

Year: 2009 

Issue: January 

Pages: 7-8 

Title: Coding Consultation: Questions and Answers 


Surgery: Digestive System

Question:What is the correct code for laparoscopic repair of an initial, incarcerated, inguinal hernia?

Answer:Code 49659, Unlisted laparoscopy, procedure, hernioplasty, herniorrhaphy, herniotomy, is the appropriate code to report. If a laparoscopic procedure is performed but no CPT code accurately describes the laparoscopic procedure, the corresponding open procedure code should not be reported. An open procedure code should never be reported to describe a procedure that was performed laparoscopically. When an unlisted code is reported to describe a procedure or service, it will be necessary to submit supporting documentation (eg, procedure report) along with the claim to provide an adequate description of the nature, extent, and need for the procedure and the time, effort, and equipment necessary to provide the service.


----------



## coderguy1939 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks, Jamie.


----------

